# visa payments



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, I think i know the answer but maybe or hopefully I am wrong, is there anyway I can check to see if the Commision in London has recieved payments FOR pr Visas i have contacted them but I have to wait 28days for an answer, seems daft to me with all this technology.One email confirming everything is in order is all it takes. It would be nice to have your mind put at ease that everthing has all the is dotted and the ts crossed. But red tape will always be there to frustrate and worry all applicants, I suppose that is what you call beuracracy which is all part of government systems world wide :focus:


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

If I remember correctly - you can view your application etc. vai the web site. You have to have your reference number though.
Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> Hi, I think i know the answer but maybe or hopefully I am wrong, is there anyway I can check to see if the Commision in London has recieved payments FOR pr Visas i have contacted them but I have to wait 28days for an answer, seems daft to me with all this technology.One email confirming everything is in order is all it takes. It would be nice to have your mind put at ease that everthing has all the is dotted and the ts crossed. But red tape will always be there to frustrate and worry all applicants, I suppose that is what you call beuracracy which is all part of government systems world wide :focus:


While I can appreciate your frustration with the system, it is what it is. They are processing thousands of applications at any given time and you've already been told you'll have to wait 28 days. By constantly calling/contacting them you will only disenchant them. Remember that to an extent your future is in their hands. So sit back, relax and wait it out.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> Hi, I think i know the answer but maybe or hopefully I am wrong, is there anyway I can check to see if the Commision in London has recieved payments FOR pr Visas i have contacted them but I have to wait 28days for an answer, seems daft to me with all this technology.One email confirming everything is in order is all it takes. It would be nice to have your mind put at ease that everthing has all the is dotted and the ts crossed. But red tape will always be there to frustrate and worry all applicants, I suppose that is what you call beuracracy which is all part of government systems world wide :focus:


While I can appreciate your frustration with the system, it is what it is. They are processing thousands of applications at any given time and you've already been told you'll have to wait 28 days. By constantly calling/contacting them you will only disenchant them. Remember that to an extent your future is in their hands. So sit back, relax and wait it out.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> While I can appreciate your frustration with the system, it is what it is. They are processing thousands of applications at any given time and you've already been told you'll have to wait 28 days. By constantly calling/contacting them you will only disenchant them. Remember that to an extent your future is in their hands. So sit back, relax and wait it out.


Thanks for that, I have only emailed once and yes I know it is the system, my point is it only takes seconds to type in Payments recieved and to set up an application to do this wouldnt cost a lot for all applications, in fact I would set the application for them for free.As for the online status its been the same for 41/2 years, I honestly believe it never gets updated until the final decision is made.But as you say patience is a virtue and that is why I am called Patient Man


----------

